# Still having pH issues



## Pyrate (Feb 25, 2022)

I put together some of Massproducers  Coco buckets. The pH keeps going up into the sevens. I just got a gallon of pH down and started purging the buckets. I ran 5 gallons of 3.0 PH water through one of the buckets and it still shows 6.8 to 7.2. I drain the reservoir at the bottom of the bucket each time I washed it. PH still won’t come down. Does anybody know why?
This is getting really frustrating now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Check the Coco you are using some types are PH balanced already


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 25, 2022)

BTW: I am using rainwater that has a 6.8-7.0 ph


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 25, 2022)

The Cocoa was in brick form. It didn’t say anything about being pH balance


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Pyrate said:


> The Cocoa was in brick form. It didn’t say anything about being pH balance


OK how about you nutes are they the type that says no need to PH?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

I use to grow in Coco and it was hard to lock in a steady PH value I gave up
I went by how the plants were looking, Rain water I hear can be tricky may want to further look into that.
Are you doing feeds every watering I hope you are doing plain water in between feedings 
Your PPM levels will climb through the roof (parts per million of nutes in the plant) need a meter for that


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 25, 2022)

I’m using Half strength Fox farm nutrients


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Pyrate said:


> I’m using Half strength Fox farm nutrients


Thats a good place to be , but in coco the nutes will build up and you need to do flush watering so to say


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 25, 2022)

Have you read up on someones way they do coco?
You may want to find a good coco grower with active grow that you can learn as you follow along
It can be involved , that is why I went back to soil grows , Much easier


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 25, 2022)

The plant looks absolutely awful because I can’t get the pH to come back down and I think it’s in lockout. 
i’m seriously thinking about trashing the plant to try again start from scratch.


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 25, 2022)

That’s kind of funny because I tried to use soil on my first grow. The soil became hard as a rock


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 25, 2022)

I grow African violets, Japanese lantern hibiscus, satsumo oranges and several other exotic plants but I can’t grow a friggin weed!


----------



## ness (Feb 25, 2022)

Don't give up thing will get better.  I never grew in Coca before.  Maybe you should try something else to grow in.  I use Fox Farm.  Sending Luck your way.


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 25, 2022)

Just checked the ph again. 7.2? How is it possible to run 5 gallons of 2.5-3.0 water through that bucket and still get 7.2 readings?
I migh sell everything and buy a still. I see moonshine in my future! 
we made moonshine one time using corn flakes for the mash and it was delicious. 
maybe I’ll just throw the seeds in the yard and forget about ‘em. They’ll probably thrive!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2022)

I have never liked CoCo. Pain in the ass. I'll stick to my FF Ocean Forest or I'll just do DWC. I had to re-pot the last plant I tried to grow in Coco.
Will never do it again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Pyrate said:


> That’s kind of funny because I tried to use soil on my first grow. The soil became hard as a rock


You need a quality soil like this





and add 30% perlite to it to form a mix (it allows for better water drainage.
And never overwater your plants. When soil needs water you will learn how to do it by the weight of your pots. This soil can almost make it through Veg cycle without much additives .
(it has fertilizer built in worm castings Nitrogen and Bat sheit Good stuff)
In flower you have to supplement the feed for floral growth.


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 26, 2022)

I’ll get a bag of ocean forest today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Pyrate said:


> I’ll get a bag of ocean forest today


Dont forget some chunky perlite


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

If you are transplanted from coco into the soil make sure you get a good ball of the coco covering the roots and plant in right into a pot of the soil mix.
Use a big serving spoon to do this (scoop up the coco and plant and plop it into the hole in soil and top off with more soil)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

I have done this in the past


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2022)

Pyrate said:


> I’ll get a bag of ocean forest today


Careful with young plants using OF.  A little hot for a start of seeds.  I would cut it with ProMix or Sunshine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Careful with young plants using OF.  A little hot for a start of seeds.  I would cut it with ProMix or Sunshine.


He never show a pic are they seedlings or established plants
If seedlings than by all means


----------



## Pyrate (Feb 26, 2022)

It was doing great at first. I started to manifold it. 2 weeks later all hell broke loose and it started stressing. It got to 10 inches tall when all the leafs fell off and new growth started. It’s been stunted ever since. I had one plant in soil and the other in a coco bucket. The soil got rock hard and killed the plant. The coco bucket went crazy with the ph.  
I rekkin it’s just time to start anew.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

We have all been there dont worry
Growing good weed is a trail of failures along the way. 
Like learning to ride a bike


----------

